# And the e-mail of the day prize goes to. . .



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

"We have a purebread German Shepherd, male, fixed, 13 months old who is becoming increasingly aggressive and we do not want him in our home any more. Do you want to come and get him?"


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG?? As a rescue, how do you respond to that?

How awful that people think they can just dump a dog off like this.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Emoore said:


> "We have a purebread German Shepherd, male, fixed, 13 months old who is becoming increasingly aggressive and we do not want him in our home any more. Do you want to come and get him?"


"Do you want to come and get him"?????

Wow....evading responsibility much?

Seriously, WTH?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

As a rescue I say "we cannot take known aggressive dogs into our rescue. Please seek your vet's advice on what to do with your dog".

LOL Or..."yeah let me change real quick and I'll rush right over to get him!" 

Or..."We will take him but we will need $100 surrender fee to do so". That usually makes them vamoose


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Probably a puppy challenging for leadership...I know this is the age that most are dumped, because the owners aren't committed enough to work through that stage(there wouldn't be that stage if they were consistent in the training from the getgo). Too bad another dog failed by the owner.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey at least he's fixed. One less thing for rescue to do


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Probably a puppy challenging for leadership...I know this is the age that most are dumped, because the owners aren't committed enough to work through that stage(there wouldn't be that stage if they were consistent in the training from the getgo). Too bad another dog failed by the owner.


Most likely the case...cute puppy stage over & the dog is bigger. What a shame...


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow! This is the perfect example of why dog training is SOOOOO important! Some people get a GSD because they are "beautiful" and "Cool looking" and They "look like police dogs" and "scare off would-be thieves/creeps". That is true of course  but...as we all know here, there is A LOT more to a GSD than looks. I really hope that pup can find a forever home or that family can find a good trainer that can help them overcome his issues.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

just
plain
sad


----------

